# What do you think of The Mars Volta?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

For those who haven't listened to them yet: http://tidido.com/es/a35184373507204/al56012e5be7c622686a839b3c


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good band with Aussie connection, so can't be all that bad


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Are they the same as Thirty Seconds To Mars? Sorry, I apologise if I'm wrong, I'm not familiar with much rock music


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

James Mann said:


> Are they the same as Thirty Seconds To Mars? Sorry, I apologise if I'm wrong, I'm not familiar with much rock music


No different, I got them confused with Cabaret Voltaire- which I like much more


----------

